
VIC-20 Phone Home: The Commodore VICModem - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2018/06/28/vic-20-phone-home-the-commodore-vicmodem/
======
orionblastar
You had to dial a data number with the phone and then disconnect the headphone
jack and stick it into the VicModem.

